# Missing Screws - Has Anyone Seen or Heard?



## Zackman (May 5, 2004)

I am a long time Nissan owner and have been browsing the board for a while, just never posted. I was thinking of getting the new Maxima to replace my wife's Cirrus, and I read about the new engine swallowed some screws.

Here is the thread. http://www.stratusphere.us/forums/index.php?showtopic=27286&hl=

Any idea?

Thanks.
Zack
95 B14 w/ 179K trouble-free miles


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

DOH that sucks..

first I've heard of it myself. but I doubt it's a "compromised loctite" issue.. I bet it's a NO loctite issue and they're playing it down.

in either case, *IF* it happens, it will be covered under warranty for nissan, so I don't see it being an issue for the consumer. they should give you a rental car for the time you have the car in the shop.
one of those that you can probably just insist that nissan tear the intake off before taking delivery on it, pull those guys out and re-loctite them into place, then it won't ever be an issue.


----------



## rgamfn1 (Aug 30, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> DOH that sucks..
> 
> first I've heard of it myself. but I doubt it's a "compromised loctite" issue.. I bet it's a NO loctite issue and they're playing it down.
> 
> ...


There's a thread about this on Maxima.org. A guy had a serious problem like this, and Nissan refused to pay for anything. It took him about six months before there was resolution. I wouldn't trust Nissan to admit to anything.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I was at my dealer for the Skyview recall(mine is OK) There is a TSB.

Anyway, the service department heard about the screw problem but thought it pertained to the 3 litre Xterras?


----------

